
Yet another example that TLA+ is math, not programming - toastflambe
https://www.reddit.com/r/tlaplus/comments/enencr/yet_another_example_that_tla_is_math_not/
======
hwayne
I've found that this approach often backfires and makes people lose interest
in TLA+. Telling people "it's not programming" tells people they can't use
their intuitions for programming, and that they have to be "good at math" to
learn TLA+. Neither is true.

(Also, Haskell isn't my strong suite, but aren't those completely different
statements? Haskell functions are closer to TLA+ operators, not TLA+
functions.)

